# To niky



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi I noticed that you're from the PI too...  And you got an SR20DE in your Exalta! What mods did you put in? I recently swapped in a DET in my Exalta, and am looking for ways to increase HP...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What?Another SR20 Exalta owner?i think im the only person here who still has the GA16 in mine.poor me..

try to send him a PM or search for nissan exalta in this forum.His specs will probably show up.he has a thread about it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

have nothing yet!!! damn you!!! who'd you get the DET from? 

so far, all i've done is stuff to make the car more dependable... i've got the 2.5" exhaust (want to find out where you did the mandrels), a 5Zigen Border Exhaust, and a Filter tip (y'know, the OTHER kind... )

I'm concentrating right now on bulletproofing before i go further, i didn't go DET because i didn't want to think about too many things at the same time... added another radiator fan, waiting for a better radiator, and am getting an ATF cooler (a must if you're going to play with your car)... and still looking for the fuel pump...

i'd say you probably would have to ask someone else for advice... you've got a sweet set-up... i'm thinking of getting a ghetto turbo set-up for around 40,000 when i finally build up the money... going low boost when i do, though, have to build up the money to make up the parts list you've got... 

might have to wait till i hit another 80,000 (pipe dream!) to do it right... see, i'd spent a lot of money on my GA (about another 60,000 worth) before it finally gave out, and i was PISSED about that... put so much love and attention into that engine, and it was running sweet...

who's your pimp? i'm still in need of a gauge cluster and a sensible supply of axle pieces and CV joints. AM currently having the parts i need manufactured, and the waiting period is a B*tch!

kudos on the sweet set-up... am expecting pics in the members' section!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... *Exalta*... join the club!!! as soon as i figure out how to ghetto the rest of this installation, i'll tell you how it's done... otherwise, let's wait for *HarmLess* to tell us his sources... he's got a pretty good line on parts if he's running an Avenir DET!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

with you guys around,ill be forced to sell my ride. 

actually i was plannin on selling mine and get one of those Benz W123 240D 0r 300Ds and hook it up with dubs.Also considering a 1991 BMW 525i.Its kinda the trend nowadays.

cant say anythin about Harmless's sig


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Keep the Exalta.  
Don't get me wrong, the Benz's are pretty good, and the BMW 5 is the car *everybody should be driving... period*.

But the cost of maintenance on a Beemer is hideous ugly... and for a 90s plus Beemer, tune-ups are stratospherically high...

Don't know which model the W123 is (forgive my ignorance), but a 300D is a kick-ass driving machine... it's fast, it's smooth, it's turbo... and the gas bills are heavenly, too (thank god for diesels...), but the spare parts costs are also pretty high for an old car... we've got a blown 300D in the family, and they've spent around 50,000 for the underchassis (it's an 80s benz) already, and need at least 40,000 to fix the head gasket and assorted parts... i could have my engine swapped or rebuilt (which i did!) for that much...

i think it's great we can get cars like these at bargain basement prices, but i'd rather get a recent japayuki for the same price... as spares and maintenance are a lot lower on our cars...

but hell, if you have the odd 10,000 extra to spend everytime you do a major tune-up, that Beemer is damn worth it!


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

I got the DET from Fusion R along E. Rodriguez Ave. I was actually lucky coz from what I've seen and heard, Avenir DETs are hard to find. 

I Had my mandrel bent exhaust done by Crazy Ernie. Very nice workmanship I must say.

Bulletproofing? Boy that'll add a LOT of weight... But at least, you'll be safe...  What radiator are you planning to get? I'm looking at Koyo, but I need some bread first...  I wanted to put in an ATF, but sadly, there's no space for it as of now.

If you want, I have a JDM gauge cluster from the Avenir, I'm willing to let it go cheap...

I'll post pics soon!


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Exalta,

Like you guys, I'm really aiming for a Beemer... Especially the up and coming 5 series! Looks real sweet! (Well, to me anyway). But I'll always keep my Exalta, since I've already spent quite some time, effort and money on it... I love my baby...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

damn right they're rare... you're pretty lucky to get the half-cut i think you did...! 

i meant bulletproof by as cool as possible!  ...meaning, radiator, atf cooler, and oil cooler... i'm working towards a good NA setup before i go turbo... might be a year or two before i think of going it... but i might NOT, as i'm never going to race this thing (except maybe up the hills in Tagaytay (  )... and i'm not ready for the humongous gas bills that DET would entail... i'm working on a line for Tomei Cams and either custom headers or PaceSetter... whichever is faster and/or cheaper... working on fabricating a CAI now...

quote me on the guage cluster, i'm still thinking... have been going ghetto due to lack of parts... get this:

due to a lack of CV joints for the axles used in my swap... i'm having the axles re-splined to accept regular sentra CV Joints (1000 each)... figure to spend the money now rather than spend weeks waiting if ever my joints give out again... (i live in laguna, and coming to the city for car work is a bitch!)

another ghetto thing i'm doing (so i might not need the gauges...) is swapping speed sensors between motors. From what i hear, the differences between gauges on JDM motors versus regular sentras is a matter of voltage... i've pulled the speed sensors on both, and they're exactly the same fit, size and gear teeth... so i'm hoping this will work!

ATF coolers can be done ghetto for around a thou or so... and at those prices, if you don't like it, you could probably chuck it! but you should definitely do one ASAP...!

So far, you're only the third guy i've talked to whose done the DET swap here in the PI... we should get those others online...   

PM or E-mail me Crazy Ernie's address and phone numbet and prices, please?  ...i'm dissatisfied with my exhaust, and would like new bends sometime in the future... maybe whenever i get my headers.


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

So that's what you meant by bulletproof.  You're right about the gas consumption though, Best I can do is 7km/l, but with the traffic we got here, I guess it's a pretty god number.  I'm thinking JWT S3 or S4 cams.

I'll give you the gauge cluster for the shockingly low price of 1500. 

Why don't you try going to Fusion R and have them check out your axles? Since they already have experience in swapping in an SR20 in an Exalta (namely me), and they've done other SR20 swaps too. A lot of other DE and DET swappers have gone to Fusion R to fix stuff coz their shop couldn't do it properly. 

I swapped my old speed sensor with the one that came with the engine coz it was reading too high. But it could just be because I changed my gauges to a Nismo unit. 

How do you do the ghetto ATF and oil coolers? I have a problem with space, coz the front is already taken up by the intercooler.

Really who's the other 2? I know there's Ducky, the black B13 Sentra with the GTiR DET. There's another green B13 with a GTiR DET but I don't know who owns it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Don't really know the other guy... just talked to him in passing... one is Butch Policarpio... one of the Sentra racing veterans in the country... his group has (had) a B13 (i think) with a full GTiR clip... but it caught fire on the drag strip... don't know if they're going to rebuild, though...

i'm going to find out about the ATF cooler... i'm hoping maybe an oil cooler will do, but i'll reserve judgement till i see it... 

i'm thinking Tomei cams because i've seen them around the forum secondhand, and they would probably be easier to get (as japan surplus) than JWT... my overall aim is a modest 175hp crank or 150 whp for now... am hoping to get pacesetters, which are supposedly not as good as hotshot, but just the right price for me... 

if the sensor swap works, i'll go with it... but then i might want my temp gauge to read right, too... hehe... PM me your cell phone number and we'll talk business... my girlfriend lives in Cubao, and i'm around the Libis area at night... we might be able to meet one weekend.

the axles are a done deal... i'm blowing P5000 for the re-spline, but i'm hoping this will make me less dependent on Japanese surplus and allow me to use regular spares... as i'm not going for big power, the CV Joints should hold up fine... i'll think about getting new axles IF i decide to go turbo... but a good NA build is within my current budget, so i'll happily go that route... i'll leave the breaking of transmissions to you guys!

BTW, if i were you, i'd check out EdgeRacingConverters.com ...e-mail Andre there for info... he gave a quote for a Sentra converter that was pretty decent (around 20t) AND they ship... was going to do this mod before i lost the GA16... and it could do wonders for the SR20DET... but only if you've got an ATF cooler already!

hey... remember... *pm* me your cell number or e-mail... i should have a running ride this weekend, and i would like to see yours... maybe we could post your pics for everyone else online... it must be sweet.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Kool we have our Pinoys here. I was from Fairview, Quezon City. Nice to see you guys in the forum. Jus wanna say wassup and keep up the good work. Im goin back there next year to get more car parts ;-) lol. I really like the nissans there, specially the Exaltas its one of a kind.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup it is... c'mon back! you won't believe how many people i meet at the shops buying engines for their japanese cars in america... seems 4G63s (Galant VR4 and Evo engine) are really popular because not many americans have them!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah my brother want to swap a Evo 3 engine in his mirage.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

cool... but VR4 4G63s are less risky (newer)... best kit available here is the full EVO conversion (EVOs V and VI), but those kits will set you back around $8000. They include everything but the chassis (wheels, brakes, drivetrain, suspension, engine, doors, hood, etc..), unfortunately, you need a 4 door lancer to make the AWD part fit.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

well about those huge tune-up bills...thats whats hinderin my plan to go euro....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Niky,where in Laguna?I study at Letran.

the exalta sells for like 450,000 pesos and i need like 300,000 more to get a 10 year old Beamer...looks like the Exalta`s gonna stay.

Damn you guys have all the dough!hehe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey you guys,how about posting pics of your rides?Your rides represent better than mine so head off to the members rides sections and post it there.by the way,you could search for my exalta pics there.its like Nissan Exalta Sentra STA thread


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i'd post pics if it were clean and done, as it is, my cardomain site is still empty. 

hey, i've always wanted a beemer, too, but it seems like this little car is the closest i'll get in terms of comfort... and the price can't be beat... unfortunately, since the first generation Exalta was so good, the residual price is still high... i really want another one... 

teaser: when the car's out, i'm doing this 








bro's old Sentra Fe
... with the headlights...  not doing that to my grill! I like the skyline look, though... maybe in a few years... 

Am thinking of creating a grill insert, though... looking for the right mesh, don't want chickenwire... maybe something like the JDM RAV grill (just for kicks) that i can swap on and off at night.

maybe by this friday, i'll have enough good pics to post my own page, but till then, i'll just sit and dream... 

BTW, i'm in Biñan, Laguna... at Perps... but i hang out at Q.C. a lot... some weekends, me and my cousins hit it at Alabang or watch the races there or at Libis... i basically live on the road, so having the car in the shop is pure HELL.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

looks familiar!!!!hey did you guys open your headlights?PR Autosport is chargin like 800 per headlight to paint it black inside(I forgot the term).Nice fogs(looks sportier than OEM)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey Niks,try postin this at the members rides section.Lets see what their reaction will be.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Perps! damn!daming easy chickers sa U.C.!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

about the grille,ive painted the vertical grille fins flat black,leaving the chrome separators intact.Looks like a beamer to the untrained eye coz of the "kidney grille" look


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmh, is that on your page? will have to look... 

want to post in the member's rides section when i've got enough stuff to show... as it is, i don't have a lot of pix... 

will most likely post this monday... have finally finished the axle (five days just for machining ONE AXLE!), so i'm going to go get my baby all cleaned up and pretty. 

BTW, signing out for the night! i'm driving my little sister to libis for some party... see you around!


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

*black headlights*

Say I've always wanted to paint the inside of my headlights black. But won't it affect the beams?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hey, you're back! it makes the beams a bit dimmer, yes, but you can always make up for this with brighter bulbs. 

costs around P2500 at racing, but most any shop can do it if you tell them what you want... you only have to paint the outer reflector black.

hey, about fusion... where is it? i've finished the axle-job, and it's pretty cool... we're putting them in tomorrow, but i might want some $tuff, what's the address? is it near St. Luke's? and where is crazy ernie's?

still waiting for your cell no. or e-mail, might want to see that gauge... 

BTW, Exalta, trip was a bust... back home, again.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

forgot to read back... damn... my mistake, Ex... the whole job was P1,500... done at racing in biñan. I feel lucky, lots of cool places to go around here, and at good prices, too!

the fogs were nice, but i prefer the OEM... they stay pointed at the road...    ...maybe when i get tired of the OEM on this car, i'll try to pop some aftermarket lights in the foglight housings...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Racing in Binan.I had my friends Suzuki Esteem fitted with a Simota filter and breather there.(my friends a low budget bolt on freak)

About the brighter headlights,my friend put on some PIAAs on his black STA and in just two weeks,his reflectors melted(as in tunaw talaga)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

his Exalta is black and has a yellow plate with ZP
4200

in it


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

our lights haven't melted yet! <LOL>... but then, we went with super-whites on that car... anyway, when i go through with it, i'm going to have to factor the cost of super-whites into the equation... bulbs are expensive!

too bad racing is gone now... but they've combined with autoshape in Biñan, so it's all good.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah,but at least autoshapes shop and rides look funky....as well as the much played out Kid Audio


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hey tignan mo yung pribadong mensahe na pinadala ko sayo


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

goit it... PC acting up... PM'd you back.


----------

